# Sweetlix minerals -opinions needed



## marlowmanor (Jul 18, 2012)

So in researching goat minerals since DH got something different this time that isn't as good as the Manna Pro we had been getting I found the Sweetlix brand. I know I had heard a couple people talking about using it on here. So those that use it or have experience with it tell me about it please.

How satisfied are you with it? What does it cost? Do your goats like it? Have you seen good results with it? What I was finding was 25 lbs bags at a mill company a few counties over. The website says that the milling company we have been getting our feed from carries it. If all the reviews go well I may call and see what it would cost for a 25 lb bag of it.

I like the Manna Pro but I would prefer to find a bigger amount of it. 8 lb bags work for us but I just set up a barrel for storage and it would be silly to have a huge barrel for 8 lbs of minerals.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 18, 2012)

I use the SweetLix goat minerals (NOT the goat and sheep minerals) and have for several years.  The goats love it and have good results with it.  Around here, I get it for about $13.55 a 25 lb. bag.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 18, 2012)

lilhill said:
			
		

> I use the SweetLix goat minerals (NOT the goat and sheep minerals) and have for several years.  The goats love it and have good results with it.  Around here, I get it for about $13.55 a 25 lb. bag.


That's not a bad price. DH payed about that much for the 25lb bag of Purina Minerals he just bought. I'm looking at the 16:8 Meat Maker Minerals. 

I found it on Jeffers online. 18lb tub for roughly $19 but with the shipping it would be higher. Hopefully I can find it locally. I'm hoping the mill we get our feed from that is listed on the Sweetlix website as a disctributor has decent prices on it. I know that 25 lbs will last a while with our 3 goat herd.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 18, 2012)

I use the sweetlix magnum milk caprine minerals. I love them....or rather the goats love them. But I can't get it locally. My Mother, wonderful lady that she is, brings me minerals from the feed stores in San Jose (180 miles away from us), when she comes to visit. I think it was like $46 for 2  25 pound bags....so $23 or so a bag. I paid even less farther north than San Jose....closer to Sacramento (4 1/2 hours or so away) $18.00 for a 25 lb bag. But gas to get that far makes it not worth the extra few dollars savings.....

My goats are in really nice condition on this and even the babies eat quite a bit of this on their own.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 18, 2012)

I recommend sweetlix goat minerals.


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 19, 2012)

I use the Sweetlix meat maker minerals also.  My goats have it available to them at all times.  Honestly, they eat very little of it.  Supposedly, that's an indication that their mineral needs are being met.
I don't recall what I pay for it but it wasn't astronomical.  For me, with 7 goats, it lasts a very, very long time.  Just remember to keep it dry when you serve it and store it.


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> lilhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pay about that much for Kent Goat Mineral and that for 50 pounds. 



> I'm looking at the 16:8 Meat Maker Minerals


Do you mean 2:1 as in 16% Calcium and 8% Phosphorus?

Chris


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 19, 2012)

Chris said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it has a 2:1 Calcium to Phosphorus ratio. I guess that would mean 16% Calcium and 8%Phosphorus.

I know the bag of Purina Minerals that DH just got is 25 lbs and it will last us a while. I am just trying to look into other minerals that are more balanced since I found that the Purina isn't as good of a mineral as the Manna Pro we had been getting previously. Only problem I have with the Manna Pro is I can't find it in bags bigger than 8lbs. I'd like to find a larger bag and just store it. We have plastic barrels that we are storing it in and it is stored in a dry place so no worries about spoilage.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 19, 2012)

*That's what I use and my goats love it and look great. 

Just FYI:
The Caprine Magnum Milk and the Meat Maker are basically the same formula, the only difference is the C : P ratio. The Magnum Milk is 1:1 and the Meat Maker is 2:1. Suposedly milkers should be on all alfalfa so that's why they make the Magnum 1:1, because the goats should be getting their calcium from the alfalfa. ~ Just what I've read. 

I've used both and my goats like them both.

Here it's $15 bucks for a 25 pound bag. Not bad. 

Hope this helps a little. *


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 19, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *That's what I use and my goats love it and look great.
> 
> Just FYI:
> The Caprine Magnum Milk and the Meat Maker are basically the same formula, the only difference is the C ratio. The Magnum Milk is 1:1 and the Meat Maker is 2:1. Suposedly milkers should be on all alfalfa so that's why they make the Magnum 1:1, because the goats should be getting their calcium from the alfalfa. ~ Just what I've read.
> ...


It does help. I think I am going to give the Mill we get our feed from a call soon and see if they carry the feed, what it costs, and what size bags are available. If it is a good price then I will likely get it next time we need minerals.


----------

